# New Foam Filled Masks & Matching Hands



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Halloween Asylum is pleased to announce new, exclusive products for prop builders! If you make creatures out of pvc pipe and you use masks and gloves to complete the look, then we have something for you! We have a line of 12 foam-filled masks with hands painted to match, each with a 1" pvc pipe inserted into them ready to attach to your body frame. This mask head and hands have been foam filled at the factory while still in their molds for perfect shape. There are no holes or cuts in the mask - none for the eyes, ears, nose, mouth or even the slit in the back. All sets are approximately $25 more than the same standard mask & hands alone and all the work is done for you!

The head offers approximately 6'' of exposed pipe for use as the neck. The hands measure approximately 18'' from fingertip to elbow, so no need to add PVC for a forearm. This set is perfect to build your own life-size prop - whether it's standing, sitting, a half-body groundbreaker, or even just the head and hands reaching out to you from the great beyond! The head and hands work perfectly with Spider Joints from Spider Hill Prop Works. 

Here's a few sample photos:


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

We're giving away a foam filled Fangs mask with hands on our facebook page this Saturday, September 8th. To enter, click here for the registration page: http://a.pgtb.me/t4g0Kc


----------

